# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  bolovi u ledjima

## MoMo

6,5 tjedana nakon carskog podizuci moju mrvicu nesto me je zaboljelo u ledjima i 3 dana me jakoo jako boli  :Crying or Very sad:  jedva hodam ...

bila sam kod fizijatra, on me je nesto "izlomio" i dok sam bila kod njega u ordinaciji bilo mi je ok ...dosla kuci opet bolovi, sutradan jos gore jedva hodam....

iskustva i sto vam je pomoglo ...lijekovi za bolove ne dolaze u obzir jer dojim....

hvala cure

----------


## zgembo

eee mene ledja jos poslije carskog bole, da li od carskog ili od spnalne anestetije ne znam

----------


## defimira

ja sam rodila prirodnim putem a leđa su me isto strava bolila i 3 dana sam bila ukočena. prošlo je 5 mj i leđa još uvijek bole.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MoMo

pa sta ste radile kako bi suzbile bolove...ja nisam u stanju hodati   :Sad:  jedva se vucem po kuci. bolove bi nekako i trpila ali mi se srce cijepa kad mi L place a ja ju ne mogu dici   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:  mora 24 sata malte ne neko biti sa nama....

nadam se da neko ima neki tip...jer nismo mi 1, nazalost niti jedine  koje muku muce s lejdima..

----------


## lejla

Jesu bas ledja ili je vise prema kukovima? Jel' te boli iskljucivi kad godas ili i kad' leziz? Kako ti je kad recimo legnes na ledja (na pod recimo) sa ispruzenim nogama?

----------


## MoMo

*Lejla,* 

vise kad hodam tj jedva hodam jer sa svakim korakom osjetim tupu bol u dnuj ledja. Nekako pogrbljeno hodam. a kda duzem sjedim i dojim mrvicu onda me pocnu i kukovi malo boljeti. Do danas uopce nisam mogla lezati ne ledjima, a taba bi bol postajala ostra. Jutros sam uspijela lezati na ladjima na pod se jos nisam usudila leci ( pkusala ssam i trebalo mi je 20 minute da ustanem  :Sad:  ) ali probat cu danas tokom dana. 

napisah ja referat...  :Embarassed:  ako imas kakav tip bit cu ti jakoo zahvalna  :Kiss:

----------


## lejla

Ranije sam pisala vec u cemu bi mog'o biti slucaj:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...light=#1320195

Ja imam jaaaako puno problema sa SI-sistemom. Imaju vjezbice za to - nisu opasne. Kod ljudi koji nemaju problema sa SI-sistemom nemaju nikakvog efekta. Kod onih sa problemima izazivaju jaaake bolove - ja sam plakala i radila ih. To u kontrastu sa porodom (recimo) za koji tvrdim da skoro da ne boli. Prije vjezbica nisam mogla ni da hodam, nakon 2 tjedna vjezbanja sam bila mobilna i to bez previse bolova. 

Bit cjelog problema je da se pravilno moras kretati, i to ne previse, uz to moras ucvrstiti ledjne i stomacne misice. Sto manje opterecenja je must!  Za pravilno hodanje i sl. sam isla na 'kurs' kod fizioterepeuta. Vjezbice koje su jednostavne za objasniti su:
legnes na pod na ledja (ako ne ide - prvi tjedan pokusaj raditi na krevetu), spojis stopala i povuces ih prema sebi. U tom polozaju ostanes 5 min svaki dan. Zvuci jako jednostavno - ali mene to jako boli. Cak sam trazila od poznatih da to isto rade - njih nista ne boli. Budem poslikakala kako to izgleda - cim stignem. 

Ja djecu nosim bez ikakvih problema -a ali simetricno rasporedjeno u marami. Sve nesimetricnosti su pogubne. Javi kako ide i sretno![/url]

----------


## MoMo

lejla   :Kiss:  hvala ti puno

meni je sad malo bolje ali od sutra ujutro cu poceti sa vjezbama pa ti javim kako napredujem 

brojimo dane kad ce nam stici sling...sad sam L nosila skoro sat vremena jer je nesto uznemirena i dok sam ju nosila imala sam osjecaj da ce mi ledja puci. 

hvala ti jos jednom   :Love:

----------

